# Which woman is the best guitar player ?!



## Pith777 (Aug 8, 2006)

Which woman is the best guitar player ?! Which is more pretty and which is more technical ... What do You think ?1 Some pictures are welcome  Greetz from damned Poland !


----------



## Pith777 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Aug 8, 2006)

Your Majesty is probably badass on her RG1527, actually I have yet to hear her play. Anyone else?


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 8, 2006)

Im pretty sure my guitarteachers newlyborn daughter will be the best female guitarplayer ever .


----------



## lachrymose (Aug 8, 2006)

Courtney Love


----------



## Pauly (Aug 8, 2006)

I predict this thread will end up a sausage fest.


----------



## Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Technical proficiency: Jennifer Batten
Looks: (as a married man, I'm not allowed to think about such things )


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 8, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Technical proficiency: Jennifer Batten
> Looks: (as a married man, I'm not allowed to think about such things )


+1 to J. Batten.
Dominique Garrao of Gaia rules too.


----------



## 777 (Aug 8, 2006)

katrina jonhannson, micheal angelo batio's protogee she can shred like mike!


----------



## Pith777 (Aug 8, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I predict this thread will end up a sausage fest.


 For sure ... Hot-dogs as well ... As well as red shot ... As well as monitor with white stains ... 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=17492529 - YESSSS !!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 8, 2006)

Jennifer Batten, Ani DiFranco, Joni Mitchell, Kaki King.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 8, 2006)

Lori Linstruth.

http://lorilinstruth.com/


----------



## Makelele (Aug 8, 2006)

Lori Linstruth (plays in the band "Stream of Passion" with Arjen Lucassen (Ayreon))


----------



## Elysian (Aug 8, 2006)

Makelele said:


> Lori Linstruth (plays in the band "Stream of Passion" with Arjen Lucassen (Ayreon))


hah! beat you to it


----------



## Adam (Aug 8, 2006)

The Great Kat, she did make 10 on the top ten greatest shredders list.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 8, 2006)

I second that Kaki King is awesome.


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> +1 to J. Batten.
> Dominique Garrao of Gaia rules too.



+1 on both. Ditto for Lori, not only are her neoclassical chops down cold, she also has an awesome sense of phrasing.


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2006)

Yngwie said:


> The Great Kat, she did make 10 on the top ten greatest shredders list.


kudos to The Great Kat for never closing her mouth


----------



## David (Aug 8, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> I predict this thread will end up a sausage fest.




[action=David]takes off his pants and looks around waiting for people to join.[/action]


----------



## rogue (Aug 8, 2006)

nop your all wrong, mr girlfriend is the most attractive and best guitar plyer


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 8, 2006)

rogue said:


> nop your all wrong, mr girlfriend is the most attractive and best guitar plyer



Dr Girlfriend?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

The Great Kat lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 8, 2006)

^ yah lol seriously


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Aug 8, 2006)

Ann Wilson of Heart, she was alright back in the day.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm going to have to go with Alexi Laiho.


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## David (Aug 8, 2006)

Alexi is so cute! I'd hit it.


There's a rumor going around that she's actually a dude though, anyone hear that?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

David said:


> Alexi is so cute! I'd hit it.
> There's a rumor going around that she's actually a dude though, anyone hear that?




I dunno, but the chick from AFI is pretty hot though ;p


----------



## rogue (Aug 8, 2006)

haha


----------



## Ryan (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder it that bass player from Aborted can play guitar...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 8, 2006)

How is everyone forgetting Lita Ford??!??!?

But Jennifer is a bad woman (note the omit of the B-word) But whenever I think of her I have flashbacks of old Michael Jackson videos...Dirty Diana comes to mind.


----------



## Dormant (Aug 8, 2006)

Kaki King seconded. *This thread is in the wrong section.*


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 8, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Technical proficiency: Jennifer Batten
> Looks: (as a married man, I'm not allowed to think about such things )




+1


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Kaki King seconded. *This thread is in the wrong section.*




Do somethin' about it then ;p


----------



## David (Aug 8, 2006)

Jennifer Batten -- whoever mentioned her... I think she's quite tasteless. She's a female version of MAB, and there's no soul. Technically perfect, but technically a midi player.



yeah, the chick in AFI is so bomb.

oh yeah, and I fucked the girl in Hanson.


(t-shirt hell FTW!)


----------



## Elysian (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Technical proficiency: Jennifer Batten
> Looks: (as a married man, I'm not allowed to think about such things )








Oh yeah


----------



## Dormant (Aug 8, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Do somethin' about it then ;p



I obviously did. 

btw Ken, this ";p" is your favourite expression - I think you should get your own smiley for it!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Dormant said:


> I obviously did.
> btw Ken, this ";p" is your favourite expression - I think you should get your own smiley for it!




";p" can not be pictographically expressed. it must be a combination of the semicolon and the p. All smilies that true to capture this end up looking cheesy.
If there were an image of it, it'd be a screen capture of ";p". lol


----------



## Loomer (Aug 8, 2006)

If I were to point out the cutest, my vote would definitely go to Alison from The Donnas. My GOD that girl is gorgeous


----------



## Dormant (Aug 8, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> ";p" can not be pictographically expressed. it must be a combination of the semicolon and the p. All smilies that true to capture this end up looking cheesy.
> If there were an image of it, it'd be a screen capture of ";p". lol



 

Actually you are right. It would look shit. Fundamentally it is a face winking and sticking it's tongue out at the same time. It would just look like a symbol for a retarded person. 

[action=Dormant] appreciates that referring to someone as retarded is not very PC but would like to say he means no ill so please don't neg rep me again you nameless bastard! [/action]


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Actually you are right. It would look shit. Fundamentally it is a face winking and sticking it's tongue out at the same time. It would just look like a symbol for a retarded person.
> [action=Dormant] appreciates that referring to someone as retarded is not very PC but would like to say he means no ill so please don't neg rep me again you nameless bastard! [/action]




Exactly. If you use AIM, the smiley with the tongue out looks like a downs patient.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 8, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Actually you are right. It would look shit. Fundamentally it is a face winking and sticking it's tongue out at the same time. It would just look like a symbol for a retarded person.
> [action=Dormant] appreciates that referring to someone as retarded is not very PC but would like to say he means no ill so please don't neg rep me again you nameless bastard! [/action]



I think that we should be able to know who rep (positive or negative) comes from. We should be able to face our accusers or our friends...knowledge is power!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I think that we should be able to know who rep (positive or negative) comes from. We should be able to face our accusers or our friends...knowledge is power!!



Oh, i know


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 8, 2006)

Elysian said:


>




Ohh jeeze.


Also, I imagine if we were able to see our reppers, there would be more conflict, which we don't want. Do we?


----------



## Pith777 (Aug 9, 2006)

Lita Ford - Yeah - she was hot ... Do anyone know if Ozzy did fuck her ?!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 9, 2006)

Loomer said:


> If I were to point out the cutest, my vote would definitely go to Alison from The Donnas. My GOD that girl is gorgeous



She is cute, but not the greatest guitarist in the world as far as I remember.

Jesus christ, Jennifer Batten used to look reeeeeeally different!!

David: I wouldn't have compared Jennifer Batten to MAB... I agree I've never heard anything from her that could really be described as 'soulful' or 'melodic' in the normal sense, but check out her album 'Momentum' which was more based on world music than rock...she's got a pretty unique sense of groove and swing that you almost never hear in most shredders (Kotzen and Howe excepted).



Dormant said:


> Actually you are right. It would look shit. Fundamentally it is a face winking and sticking it's tongue out at the same time. It would just look like a symbol for a retarded person.
> [action=Dormant] appreciates that referring to someone as retarded is not very PC but would like to say he means no ill so please don't neg rep me again you nameless bastard! [/action]



Someone gave you negative rep for using the word 'retarded'?!! That is, ummm...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 9, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Oh, i know



But not everyone is as cool as you...


----------



## Dormant (Aug 9, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Someone gave you negative rep for using the word 'retarded'?!! That is, ummm...



Yep. I have also received neg rep for making a comment about Ibanez guitars in China being made by one armed 7 year olds. Either someone has a seriously difficult time understanding sarcasm and my (obviously bad) sense of humour, or they really don't like me!


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2006)

Hit your User CP link at the top of the page - you should be able to see the last 5 or so reputations that someone left you.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 10, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Yep. I have also received neg rep for making a comment about Ibanez guitars in China being made by one armed 7 year olds. Either someone has a seriously difficult time understanding sarcasm and my (obviously bad) sense of humour, or they really don't like me!



lol thats so funny, get negative repped for that. anyways i'll go back on topic!

Avril lavigne is the hottest! but thats a close call between the veronica's, the one that plays guitar obviously! ohh i love the veronica's!! hot biatches indeed! lol. I think its the punk looking one that plays guitar...so i'll go with her! yes...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 10, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> David: I wouldn't have compared Jennifer Batten to MAB... I agree I've never heard anything from her that could really be described as 'soulful' or 'melodic' in the normal sense, but check out her album 'Momentum' which was more based on world music than rock...she's got a pretty unique sense of groove and swing that you almost never hear in most shredders (Kotzen and Howe excepted).




Jennifer was taught by MAB, that's why everyone associates them.

That said, Miss UV from this site pwns pretty damn hard! I'm not much into shred these days so from a death metal point of view she kicks ass!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=33371784


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 10, 2006)

^I was not aware of that... Do you have a quote or something to confirm it?


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> Hit your User CP link at the top of the page - you should be able to see the last 5 or so reputations that someone left you.



We know that. They were talking about being able to know WHO it is all the time. Unless they sign their name you never know who it is.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Veronica hates The Veronicas.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 10, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> ^I was not aware of that... Do you have a quote or something to confirm it?



Nevermind, I was totally thinking of somebody else... Her name is Katrina Johansson, 777 mentioned her earlier in the thread.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

Veronica likes Katrina. Dunno about Johansson though.
She looks suspisciously cuntry.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> We know that. They were talking about being able to know WHO it is all the time. Unless they sign their name you never know who it is.



Really? Maybe it's just a mod thing, but I have four fields, Thread, Date, Posted By, and Comment.


----------



## abyssalservant (Aug 10, 2006)

That's a mod thing.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 10, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Is that Michael Jackson?!




thats Charro. She was on Surreal Life.. shes a latin american 'celebrity'. She can actually shred pretty hard, she took lessons w/ Segovia.


----------



## Drew (Aug 10, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> That's a mod thing.




Hahahaha, you suckers. 


Oh, erm, I mean, gee, that's kind of too bad. :/


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2006)

The only real way to solve this mystery is obviously to compare bra sizes.

EDIT - I mean for the thread topic...not the neg rep mystery.


----------



## Pith777 (Aug 12, 2006)

I must say thay women play very very well ...


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 12, 2006)

As hot as the naked chick with the guitar is, she's still naked so i had to delete the pics.. keep it work-safe, man.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 12, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> thats Charro. She was on Surreal Life.. shes a latin american 'celebrity'. She can actually shred pretty hard, she took lessons w/ Segovia.



You're fucking kidding!

I thought she was just like paris hilton.

You know, famous for being famous.


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> You're fucking kidding!
> 
> I thought she was just like paris hilton.
> 
> You know, famous for being famous.



yeah she is nasty on guitar.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 12, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Jennifer Batten, Ani DiFranco, Joni Mitchell, Kaki King.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 13, 2006)

http://www.shredmistress.com/

and she endorses Burns Guitars

http://www.shredmistress.com/burnsendorsement.html


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 13, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> As hot as the naked chick with the guitar is, she's still naked so i had to delete the pics.. keep it work-safe, man.



Damnit! Missed out


----------

